# Suche Freeridebike im Raum Kassel



## freeriderlukas (9. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute
Suche nen Freeridebike (so 1000) im Raum Kassel.
Wenn irgendwer seins verkaufen will, bitte melden...

[email protected]


----------

